# anybody know Seattle area person who wanted to rehome her puppy?



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

There was a post about this on a certain other website. She wrote that her boss had said it was okay to bring the dog to work but then changed his mind. She wanted to rehome the dog. I wrote a response suggesting she contact the breeder or an established rescue group. (My home is quite full, thank you.







) Anyway, that post disappeared and I don't know if my response was ever posted, either. I was wondering if anyone had any more information about that, whether it was removed because of that board's policy, or if there was concern whether it was real.


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

I read that post on the other site. I made a reply but it also never got posted. I can't help, I have no Idea what happened. I just hope all worked out with that little puppy.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I hope so, too. I have a lot of relatives in the Seattle area and thought I might help if she didn't find a good solution soon. (That is, assuming the information was true. )


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> I hope so, too. I have a lot of relatives in the Seattle area and thought I might help if she didn't find a good solution soon. (That is, assuming the information was true. )[/B]


I wish the poster would have found SM first. We might have been able to help her. With the tight censorship over at MO, it is doubtful that any real contact and help could have been accomplished.


----------

